# الفلاش في المنتدى



## Jesus is the truth (2 يناير 2014)

إقتراح أتمنى أن يتوفر في منتدانا الكريم ... 

تفعيل خاصية الفلاش في المنتدى .. بمعنى أن يتم وضع ملفات الفلاش في المنتدى وعرضها في المشاركة نفسها 

إن تطلب الآمر أن اضع مثال للتوضيح لا مانع لدي ..


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2014)

ملفات الفلاش ممكن تشكل خطر امني على بعض الأعضاء ولذلك لا يمكن إتاحتها حفاظاً على سلامة الأعضاء.


----------

